# my 1st bowkill



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Congratulation harm_hunter.
Thank you for the story of this hunt, this explain so much.


----------



## Deserthuntr (Nov 23, 2008)

*First Kill*

Congratulations Harm Hunter. It's a good way to start, you did the right thing, the animal just would have suffered if you hadn't put it out of its misery. My first kill was an old sick impala ewe, she was so sick that I don't think she even weighed 20kgs on the hoof. But I guess it's better to put the old and and sick out of their misery than to let them suffer. Good job.


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Deserthuntr said:


> Congratulations Harm Hunter. It's a good way to start, you did the right thing, the animal just would have suffered if you hadn't put it out of its misery. My first kill was an old sick impala ewe, she was so sick that I don't think she even weighed 20kgs on the hoof. But I guess it's better to put the old and and sick out of their misery than to let them suffer. Good job.


Thank you Ian for this words, I would say the same, but not found the right words in english. I agree with you completely, first must come the liability to the creature and as secondly the hunting intension.
Harm Hunter is on the right way.


----------



## harm_hunter (Jan 5, 2010)

thanks guys


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

Congratulations on your first kill Harm, may there be many more!


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Congrats, looks like fun!


----------

